# I got a friend in need :)



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

calling all diy juice enthusiasts 

Help a friend out, these are his concentrates (assume all tfa) 

Black cherry
Whipped cream
Pineapple
Koolada
Dragonfruit
Ripe banana
Strawberry and strawberry ripe
Blueberry
Skyblue menthol


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (31/3/16)

Blueberry 7%
Whipped Cream 5%

OR

Black cherry 5%
Whipped Cream 5%
Koolada - just a dash

OR

Strawberry 5%
Banana 4%
Whipped Cream 5%

Just suggestions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Blueberry 7%
> Whipped Cream 5%
> 
> OR
> ...



What's the black cherry taste similar to ? 

I've got an idea of cherry cigars in mind ....


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

Go for

Strawberry 5%
Menthol 10%

You could add more menthol. It just depends on the time of day or the device.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> What's the black cherry taste similar to ?
> 
> I've got an idea of cherry cigars in mind ....



Black cherry is sweeter and heavier than 'regular' cherry - think "syrup" rather than "juice". It can overpower a profile and tends towards a fake taste if used above 5% (I find). It's got bottom sweetness on the inhale and sweeter than cherry nose on the exhale. You would not need sweetener with it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (31/3/16)

Silver said:


> Go for
> 
> Strawberry 5%
> Menthol 10%
> ...



Ye gods, man. 10%! You just described...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (31/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> calling all diy juice enthusiasts
> 
> Help a friend out, these are his concentrates (assume all tfa)
> 
> ...



Where's your nana's recipe #1

Strawberry 7%
Dragon fruit 3 %
Banana 5%
Whipped cream 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Ye gods, man. 10%! You just described...
> 
> View attachment 49831



So true!!
Love my fishermans friend!
Strangely less so now that I am Vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (31/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Ye gods, man. 10%! You just described...
> 
> View attachment 49831


I thought that stuff was a South African thing loool... man I hate menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (1/4/16)

Silver said:


> Go for
> 
> Strawberry 5%
> Menthol 10%
> ...


Be careful of the dilution of the menthol crystals to pg ratio. Sky-blue menthol is 60% menthol to 40% pg. I think that the menthol you use @Silver is VM menthol which tastes around 10% menthol to 90% pg. Tfa menthol is 2/3 menthol to 1/3 pg.

10% menthol at 60% dilution is going to give you a brain freeze, maybe that's why halo called one their juices sub zero. Try vaping that at sub ohm levels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/16)

yuganp said:


> Be careful of the dilution of the menthol crystals to pg ratio. Sky-blue menthol is 60% menthol to 40% pg. I think that the menthol you use @Silver is VM menthol which tastes around 10% menthol to 90% pg. Tfa menthol is 2/3 menthol to 1/3 pg.
> 
> 10% menthol at 60% dilution is going to give you a brain freeze, maybe that's why halo called one their juices sub zero. Try vaping that at sub ohm levels.



Thanks @yuganp 
Your point is noted

I did try the SkyBlue menthol ages ago - maybe that was a weaker one - but I didnt notice much difference in its strength at the time. Havent tried the TFA version recently. But now you have me wanting to


----------



## NewOobY (1/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> What's the black cherry taste similar to ?
> 
> I've got an idea of cherry cigars in mind ....


in my opinion it tastes like a candy type cherry, so not the real cherry taste you get from a box of cherries - more like the candied type you buy that has syrup on it, that is used for cocktails and cakes etc.

I really love it - I make a cereal vape and use the cherry to give it sweetness. It's like a bowl of cereal in milk with some cherries on top. I love the stuff.


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

NewOobY said:


> in my opinion it tastes like a candy type cherry, so not the real cherry taste you get from a box of cherries - more like the candied type you buy that has syrup on it, that is used for cocktails and cakes etc.
> 
> I really love it - I make a cereal vape and use the cherry to give it sweetness. It's like a bowl of cereal in milk with some cherries on top. I love the stuff.


Back in the days of the ce4 and Evod I overdosed on hangsen and liqua cherry !! I most prob have a full checkers packet of the stuff in the garage somewhere


----------



## Frikkie6000 (1/4/16)

Hi there

I use the TFA flavors and found the following site to be very useful for percentages. Hope that helps

http://www.v-ecigs.com/tfa-flavor-percentage-recommendations/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Blueberry 7%
> Whipped Cream 5%
> 
> OR
> ...


Strawberry 5%
Banana 4% (ripe banana) ?
Whipped Cream 5%


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/4/16)

Thanks for the help guys, lemme get cracking on some mixes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

